# Guy Lux est mort



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (14 Juin 2003)

Ca ne me serait même pas venu à l'idée d'en parler, et encore moins de chercher une photo!


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2003)

WebOliver, spécialiste en rubrique nécrologique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eh bien on n'oubliera pas les intervilles qui m'ont bien amusé dans les années 80 ...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Guy Lux est mort * 

[/QUOTE]

En quelle année? 
C'est ça la question de ce nouveau jeu?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * WebOliver, spécialiste en rubrique nécrologique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, pas spécialiste... J'ai oublié Gregory Peck hier.


----------



## benjamin (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Non, pas spécialiste... J'ai oublié Gregory Peck hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouf. J'allais le faire remarquer bruyamment (et pas seulement pour Vacances romaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## PetIrix (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai oublié Gregory Peck hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah, la c'est autre chose!

Rien à voir avec les vâchettes!


----------



## benjamin (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

Ouf. J'allais le faire remarquer bruyamment (et pas seulement pour Vacances romaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  * 

[/QUOTE]

D'ailleurs, en parlant de cela, cela va faire dix ans pour Audrey Hepburn, que toutes les nécros ont citée à propos de Peck (simplicité des grands hommes...).
J'ai dégotté la bêta du DVD de Charade, qui sort bientôt en bonus de son piteux remake (La Vérité sur Charlie). Beau weekend en perspective, avec pour le dessert, aussi ce weekend, les nouvelles éditions DVD de High Society (Grace...) et Un American à Paris


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Non, pas spécialiste... J'ai oublié Gregory Peck hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi pas j'en ai parlé hier soir dans coup de coeur filmique...


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

En quelle année? 
C'est ça la question de ce nouveau jeu?



* 

[/QUOTE]






 tout pareil


----------



## PetIrix (14 Juin 2003)

En dix huit cent quelque chose, non?
C'est comme Zitrone et Martin.


----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2003)

C'est Simone qui va être malheureuse. Il ne lui reste plus que les vachettes.


----------



## PetIrix (14 Juin 2003)

Finalement ses pierre porte-bonheur, c'était pas efficace!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2003)

Ahhh ! y a tiercé dimanche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




remarque je joue pas


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

TF1 nous propose une emission speciale ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore une occase pour flooder


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est Simone qui va être malheureuse. Il ne lui reste plus que les vachettes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est pas morte elle aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />*Elle est pas morte elle aussi ?*

[/QUOTE]

Ça se saurait, WebOlivier aurait ouvert un thread...


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2003)

"Bonsoir Minux !!!" (Coluche)


----------



## toph (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est Simone qui va être malheureuse. Il ne lui reste plus que les vachettes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non , non c'est Zitrone , il était au calme !

Hé oui Simone


----------



## toph (14 Juin 2003)

Pour les parieurs de tiercémagasine , 1 page de silence ! chuutttttt


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Ça se saurait, WebOlivier aurait ouvert un thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben oui... c'est moi... et l'auteur du post que tu cites aussi.


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Juin 2003)

'

Pour les connaisseurs :

"Allo Guy, je ne vous entends plus".

'+


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> PetIrix:</font><hr /> * Finalement ses pierre porte-bonheur, c'était pas efficace!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Vu sur yahoo!info:
" _Se définissant lui-même comme "un artiste, un peu saltimbanque, un peu équilibriste", Guy Lux, qui reconnaissait être aussi "un flambeur", avait attrapé le virus du jeu en 1938, à l'hippodrome de Vincennes, en misant sur un tocard qui lui rapporta 90 fois sa mise.

Cette passion le mènera fréquemment devant les tribunaux. En 1993, il est condamné pour publicité mensongère et escroquerie pour avoir vanté les mérites prétendus des "chiffres millionnaires" qui devaient permettre de "gagner des sommes importantes au Loto et aux courses selon des critères personnalisés basés sur la numérologie".

Il est de nouveau condamné en juin 1996 pour complicité de faux en écritures de commerce et recel d'abus de biens sociaux : il était accusé d'avoir joué avec des sommes qu'un des ses amis avait détournées lors de la banqueroute de sa société. Deux mois plus tard, il est condamné pour une fraude fiscale de plusieurs millions de francs._ "


----------



## yr_75 (14 Juin 2003)

efin une bonne nouvelle aux infos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 là haut, ça va plus être interville mais internuages


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2003)

il va ptet aller en bas et faire interenfer car à ce qu'il parait guy lux etait un gros con !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Alex666:</font><hr /> * il va ptet aller en bas et faire interenfer car à ce qu'il parait guy lux etait un gros con ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai toujours adoré les gens qui cassent du sucre dans le dos des macchabés...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai toujours adoré les gens qui cassent du sucre dans le dos des macabés...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon cher Finn, c'est pas parce qu'un gros con est mort qu'il cesse d'avoir été un gros con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Les cimetieres sont remplis de "braves types"


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai toujours adoré les gens qui cassent du sucre dans le dos des macabés...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

L'inverse est tout aussi agaçant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

L'inverse est tout aussi agaçant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

sur le ventre ????


----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2003)

C'est pas parcequ'il est mort que, soudain, ça le rend plus sympathique : Guy Lux était un gros con.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mort ou pas, j'ai toujours pensé la même chose.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est pas parcequ'il est mort que, soudain, ça le rend plus sympathique : Guy Lux était un gros con.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mort ou pas, j'ai toujours pensé la même chose.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu dis ca parce que t'es énnervé, scotché devant ton écran avec des béquilles alors que le saleya grouille de petites en jupette et que c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2003)

Une niouze yahoo:

" _ Guy Lux a "tout inventé de notre télévision", selon Jean-Pierre Foucault 

PARIS (AP) - L'animateur et producteur de télévision français Guy Lux, décédé vendredi à l'âge de 83 ans, a "tout inventé de notre télévision", a déclaré samedi matin son confrère Jean-Pierre Foucault.

"Aussi, c'est lui qui m'a mis le pied à l'étrier, en 1975. Il m'a appelé, il m'a fait faire un petit concours et j'ai gagné et grâce à lui je fais aujourd'hui de la télévision", a ajouté l'animateur sur France Info.

"Il y a huit jours, Guy m'a appelé avec Gérard Louvin, mon ami, et me dit, 'écoutez, venez diner à la maison'. Ils nous a reçus comme des rois, ou comme des tsars, il avait fait un immense repas avec du caviar et de la vodka, il voulait simplement avec panache nous dire au revoir", se souvient Jean-Pierre Foucault.

"En me rappelant ce dîner, je suis très ému, parce qu'il savait que c'était la fin, il nous l'a dit. Il a voulu bien nous traiter. Et il est parti comme il a vécu, en seigneur", a-t-il ajouté. Guy Lux était "parfait avec le public", a de son côté déclaré sur la même antenne Simone Garnier, sa complice d'"Intervilles". AP _ 


Et la meme a pres passage par le  Débilitron :

_ Guy «parle à mon cul, ma tête est malade» Lux a "tout inventé de notre télévision", selon Jean-Pierre «Poubelle Man» Foucault 

PARIS (AP) - L'animateur et producteur de marrons glacés français Guy «Born To Kill» Lux, décédé vendredi à l'âge de 83 ans, a "tout inventé de notre télévision", a manipulé samedi matin son débardeur Jean-Pierre «Je vous ai compris !» Foucault. 

"Aussi, c'est lui qui m'a mis le hareng saur à souder, en 1975. Il m'a appelé, il m'a fait faire un petit concours et j'ai gagné et grâce à lui je fais aujourd'hui de la pelle à tarte", a déformé l'animateur sur France «Super Balèze» Info. 

"Il y a huit jours, Guy m'a appelé avec Gérard Louvin, mon pourceau, et me dit, 'farcissez, venez asphalter à la maman'. Ils nous a reçus comme des ultrasons, ou comme des policiers, il avait fait un complet-veston repas avec du ramdam et de la chaloupe, il voulait simplement avec panache nous dire au jeu de cartes", se souvient Jean-Pierre «Boudiou !» Foucault. 

"En me rappelant ce lapin de bois, je suis très ému, parce qu'il savait que c'était la fin, il nous l'a dit. Il a merdoyé bien nous déficeler. Et il est grillé comme il a envoyé, en seigneur", a-t-il ajouté. Guy «ma poule» Lux était "parfait avec le tronçon", a de son orgelet déclaré sur la même antenne Simone «Le Troll» Garnier, sa rascasse d'"Intervilles". AP _


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Une niouze yahoo:
> 
> "  Guy Lux a "tout inventé de notre télévision", selon Jean-Pierre Foucault
> 
> ...



donc c'est lui le responsable de cette télé poubelle qu'on nous propose aujourd'hui...
il est mort ,mais il laisse sa merde derrière lui le cochon.





syd


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2003)

Vu sur Le Monde

IL "FAIT PARTIE DU PATRIMOINE DE LA TÉLÉVISION"

Dans un communiqué, le président Jacques Chirac estime qu'"avec la disparition de Guy Lux, c'est l'une des grandes figures de la télévision française qui nous quitté. (...) Animateur infatigable, entreprenant et chaleureux, il aura été l'un des artisans les plus actifs d'une télévision qui donne toute sa place aux divertissements de qualité". 

Pour Line Renaud, "Guy Lux restera (lui aussi) un formidable pionnier de la télévision. (...) Il nous dirait aujourd'hui : le spectacle continue !". 

Mireille Mathieu confie : "Guy Lux fait partie du patrimoine de la télévision comme Léon Zitrone et Pierre Sabbagh, et tant d'autres qui ont inventé le petit écran. (...) Guy Lux avait aussi la fibre populaire. Il savait ce qu'aimait le public, en allant toucher le coeur des gens". 

Bernard Montiel, animateur de télévision, pense que "Guy Lux restera un modèle pour des générations d'animateurs. Il avait un formidable respect pour les artistes qu'il recevait mais il respectait aussi le téléspectateur, des notions qui apparaissent aujourd'hui un peu oubliées. (...) Il disait qu'être naturel, c'était la garantie d'être populaire."

Lemonde.fr avec AFP

Que du beau linge!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Manque plus que l'interview de Patrick Roy


----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2003)

Petite liste non exhaustive des chefs d'oeuvres qu'il nous laisse :

Intervilles - Jeux sans frontières - Ring Parade - Le palmarès de la chanson - Le schmilblick - Jean-Pierre Foucault....

Bravo l'artiste


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *  Il savait ce qu'aimait le public,
> Manque plus que l'interview de Patrick Roy
> 
> 
> ...



on le sait ce qu'aime le public:la merde...

quant a l'autre,il est mort il y  a longtemps il me semble...

syd


----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on le sait ce qu'aime le public:la merde...
> 
> ...



Oui, il nous a quitté il y a quelques temps. Il laisse derrière lui un monument du P.A.F. : le juste prix.
Encore un grand moment de télévision française qui me manque.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, il nous a quitté il y a quelques temps. Il laisse derrière lui un monument du P.A.F. : le juste prix.
> Encore un grand moment de télévision française qui me manque.
> ...



Perdu : c'était une famille en or !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 dont j'avais adoré la parodie par les Inconnus à l'époque


----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Perdu : c'était une famille en or !!
> 
> ...



J'aime avoir raison. Révise tes classiques mon petit.
Tout est  là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

Ca va pas la tête de mettre des sites comme çà ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon tu as raison mais moi aussi : la plus grande émission de feu patrick Roy était quand même Une famille en or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.....euh on est samedi après midi et tout va bien je suis en train de discutter de Guy lux et des émissions de TF1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout va bien, je crois que je vais aller me recoucher.

Ce soleil qu'est-ce qui tape !!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> donc c'est lui le responsable de cette télé poubelle qu'on nous propose aujourd'hui...
> il est mort ,mais il laisse sa merde derrière lui le cochon.
> ...



Est-ce qu'il a aussi _commit_ Jean-Marc Morandini, Bataille et Fontaine et Julien Courbet?


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Est-ce qu'il a aussi commit Jean-Marc Morandini, Bataille et Fontaine et Julien Courbet?
> 
> ...



En ce qui concerne les siamois Bataille et Fontaine, les parents sont inconnus mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'ils ont jeté les foetus et élevé les placentas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En ce qui concerne les siamois Bataille et Fontaine, les parents sont inconnus mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'ils ont jeté les foetus et élevé les placentas.
> 
> ...



Et comme à chaque fois, c'est TF1 la baby sitter


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

génial ce thread


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)

Je n'en attendais pas moins.
Même mort, Guy Lux nous fait toujours rire.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je n'en attendais pas moins.
> Même mort, Guy Lux nous fait toujours rire.
> 
> 
> ...



bon on descend le caveau ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou vous avez encore envie de pisser sur sa tombe ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

Attend, j'ai pas fini ma bière!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Attend, j'ai pas fini ma bière!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est à mourir de rire cette histoire !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En ce qui concerne les siamois Bataille et Fontaine, les parents sont inconnus mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'ils ont jeté les foetus et élevé les placentas.
> 
> ...



elle est bonne celle la!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













z'avez pas vu aux guignols,les batailles et fontaine qui recoivent un type qui ressemble a un porc??
avant il etait chez maurade,c'est mon choix et delarue...et ca se termine par le type qui est dans le cercueil derriere le rideau apres avoir fait une depression,parce que suite a ses passages tv ,tout le monde se fout de sa gueule parce qu'il ressemble a un porc...et la phrase:l'abus d'emmissons demerde nuit a la santé!!

syd


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> z'avez pas vu aux guignols *



Sont pas morts eux aussi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sont pas morts eux aussi
> 
> ...



j'espere qu'ils vont rester encore longtemps!
sans les guignols,il n'y aurait plus de satire à la télévision...
car si on regarde bien ,c'et la seule emission satirique ,malheureusement...

syd


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon on descend le caveau ?
> 
> ...



c'est quand la mise en biere qu'on en finisse


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est quand la mise en biere qu'on en finisse
> 
> ...



bon ,c'est vrai faudrait en finir avec ce sujet!
mais remarquez,on s'est bien marré grace à MINUX!
comme quoi ,la mort de ce type aura au moins servi a nous amuser sur ce forum!
syd


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> car si on regarde bien   *



Comme tu dis, faut bien regarder


----------



## minime (15 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on le sait ce qu'aime le public:la merde...



[Traduction]
Qu'on fusille immédiatement le Public, ça fera de la compagnie à Minux.
[/Traduction]


----------



## PetIrix (15 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vu sur yahoo!info:
> Deux mois plus tard, il est condamné pour une fraude fiscale de plusieurs millions de francs.[/i] "
> ...



Il réussirait bien à couillonner St Pierre par dessus le marché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## bonpat (19 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


encore !?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> encore !?
> 
> 
> ...



T'es lourd bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




laisse les morts tranquille


----------



## bonpat (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es lourd bonpat
> 
> ...


La mort n'est pas tabou (pour moi en tout cas)
et puis j'aime bien te voir écrire partout dérrière moi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> La mort n'est pas tabou (pour moi en tout cas)
> et puis j'aime bien te voir écrire partout dérrière moi
> 
> ...



je prefere etre derriere toi, plutot que le contraire


----------



## bonpat (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je prefere etre derriere toi, plutot que le contraire
> 
> ...


C'est pas ce que certains disent sur le bar....


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pas ce que certains disent sur le bar....
> 
> 
> ...



les "on dit" tu sais


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

Je voudrais pas mourir idiot : c'est qui Bataille et Fontaine ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Je voudrais pas mourir idiot : c'est qui Bataille et Fontaine ?   *



2 crétins de TF1


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Je voudrais pas mourir idiot : c'est qui Bataille et Fontaine ?   *



Plutôt qu'un long discours...


----------



## bonpat (19 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Plutôt qu'un long discours...
> 
> ...


c'est horrible cette photo..; il faut l'enlever tout de suite.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Plutôt qu'un long discours...
> 
> ...



c'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## bonpat (19 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Plutôt qu'un long discours...
> 
> ...


Ils sont jumeaux ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ils sont jumeaux ?   *



Puisque c'est comme ça j'en fais mon avatar.


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Mais que font les modérateurs


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Mais que font les modérateurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya des modérateurs sur macgé ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ya des modérateurs sur macgé ?
> 
> ...



C'est quoi un modérateur?


----------



## PetIrix (20 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est quoi un modérateur?
> 
> ...



Un démodé rateur : C'est un looser fashion victim!


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Plutôt qu'un long discours...
> 
> ...



Merci à toi et à GlobalCut : effectivement, j'ai déjà vu ces têtes là quelque part quand je zappe avec le son coupé histoire de faire un fond lumineux en face du canapé d'où je surfe sur l'ibook.

je sais pas trop ce qu'ils font (et ça ne m'intéresse pas vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais ils ont plutôt une bonne tête : c'est déjà ça


----------



## PetIrix (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais ils ont plutôt une bonne tête : c'est déjà ça
> 
> 
> ...



UNE bonne tête, c'est exactement ça.
Le problème c'est qu'ils sont deux.
Alors ils se la partagent ...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *(...) je sais pas trop ce qu'ils font (et ça ne m'intéresse pas vraiment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben c'est tout ce qu'ils ont... Mets le son une fois que tu les vois... tu comprendras et tu les trouveras du coup moins sympathique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le must c'est leur marionnette aux Guignols de l'Info...


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben c'est tout ce qu'ils ont... Mets le son une fois que tu les vois... tu comprendras et tu les trouveras du coup moins sympathique...
> 
> ...



ben non, justement, je veux pas mettre le son  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Déjà, je ne les regarde pas, alors en ne les entendant pas non plus, je les trouve pas mal : il faut savoir profiter de l'existence à peu de frais.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Puisque c'est comme ça j'en fais mon avatar.
> 
> ...



WebOlivier a osé !!!!


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> WebOlivier a osé !!!!
> 
> ...



Maintenant il faut qu'il assume son image TF1 !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> WebOlivier a osé !!!!
> 
> ...



Je vais pas tenir encore longtemps avec cet avatar...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je vais pas tenir encore longtemps avec cet avatar...
> 
> ...



t'as peur de prendre des coups ou t'as peur d'être virer parce que t'as pas de succès avec ? Pourtant les 2 zygotos ils en ont de la popularité !


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'as peur de prendre des coups ou t'as peur d'être virer parce que t'as pas de succès avec ? Pourtant les 2 zygotos ils en ont de la popularité !
> 
> ...



Surtout dans les guignols : "Alors Madame votre fils est h.m.s.x..l . Voulez-vous savoir s'il a survecu à sa tri-térrapie ?"


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Surtout dans les guignols : "Alors Madame votre fils est h.m.s.x..l . Voulez-vous savoir s'il a survecu à sa tri-térrapie ?"
> 
> ...



La réponse après une page de publicité.


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La réponse après une page de publicité.
> 
> ...



ils ont bien compris le système !


----------

